# Frage zu "Schattenfoto"



## sternchen1307 (24. Oktober 2007)

Also, ich möchte gerne wissen wie folgendes funktioniert;
Ich habe bei Kinderportraits gesehen, das z.b. ein junge von vorne in Farbe abgebildet ist- der Hintergrund fast schwarz und gleichzeitig der Junge von der Seite in schwarz weiß so als Schattenspiele? Wißt ihr was ich meine?


----------



## tobee (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich leider nicht. Kannst du evtl. ein Bild posten?


----------



## Freak (24. Oktober 2007)

Das hört sich sehr nach den Grundlagen an.
1. Gesicht auswählen (Lasso)
2. Auswahl invertieren
3. Auswahl entfärben
Das wäre wohl die einfachste Methode.


----------



## sternchen1307 (24. Oktober 2007)

So was hier http://www.bremer-kinderfoto.de/Schattenfoto-19.htm


----------



## schleckerbeck (25. Oktober 2007)

Naja,
du brauchst halt zwei Fotos, stellst beide frei (hoffe du weißt wie das geht), setzt das von vorne auf die rechte seite, und das andere auf die Linke. Dann machst du eine Ebenenmaske und erstellst einen schwarz-weiß Verlauf darauf. Alles was weiß ist, ist sichtbar, und alles was schwarz ist ist unsichtbar.
Mit ein bisschen probieren, glaub ich kriegst du das schon hin.

Gruß,
sc.


----------

